# Kirkland Concours d'Elegance



## BuzzedHornet (May 25, 2007)

Yesterday I went to the Kirkland Concours d'Elegance in Kirkland WA (near Seattle). I just picked up a Canon 500D close up filter so I spent the day shooting only Macro shots. I shoot a Nikon D200. Yesterday I shot the D200 w/ 70-200 2.8 VR w/ Canon 500D close up filter on it. There will be quite a learning curve with this filter. I can not believe how shallow the dept of field is with this set up! I shot everything wide open at F2.8.

Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## BuzzedHornet (May 25, 2007)

Wow, I thought I would get some feedback...


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

idk what to say. Its just a bunch of logos


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BuzzedHornet said:


> Wow, I thought I would get some feedback...


Very cool. Not familiar with the filter you used. Please say more.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

:thumbup: Very cool... I love macro shots!


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

jman103099 said:


> :thumbup: Very cool... *I love macro shots*!


Ditto


----------

